# Delevered today Moken 12.5



## obx338 (Mar 7, 2015)

New to the forum. I live near Rocky Mount NC. looking forward to some trips to the sound maybe launch near Maneto


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Enjoy the new kayak! The Moken 12.5 seems like a sweet boat.


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree with rwh! The Moken 12.5 is a sweet looking ride! Be sure to post some pics of the fish you haul in with that thing!

R/D


----------



## D Wade Rose (Mar 28, 2014)

Let me know how you like it. I just purchased a Lure 13.5 and would like the comparison.


----------



## randyp83 (May 18, 2014)

I loved my Moken 12.5. For the price you can't beat how easy it is to paddle and how well it glides. I really missed it after I took my new Native Slayer Propel 10 out on a shallow windy fishing trip. Heck I'm thinking about selling the propel 10 and might go back to the Moken 12.5


----------

